# Renewing NREMT B. What are the requirements?



## train54 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am about to renew my NREMT... 

I am confused if I need 24 hours Continuing Education, 48 hours? Or 24 + 48 more?

Anyone know what is required for my first renewal? I have been working as an EMT for 9 months now, so I know I have that part (work for 6 months) covered...

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Ewok Jerky (Feb 24, 2012)

You have two options:

1- take a 24-hour refresher +48 additional CEs or
2- retake the written portion of the test and no CEs


----------

